# Statesman MTD issues



## C.Schoon30 (Feb 19, 2020)

My tractor dies as soon as i try to put it in reverse and if i engage the pto and let off the brake it dies. Moves in forward perfectly fine without pto engaged


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Sounds like a safety switch to me.


----------



## C.Schoon30 (Feb 19, 2020)

Which switch? Seat safety is bypassed


----------



## Andrew 110 (Feb 20, 2020)

Probably the PTO switch. Is is manual engage?


----------



## C.Schoon30 (Feb 19, 2020)

Electric. Pto will run as long as brake is pressed. But as soon as the brake is let it it will die


----------



## Andrew 110 (Feb 20, 2020)

I had that problem with my custom LT155 it is probably the brake safety switch.


----------



## C.Schoon30 (Feb 19, 2020)

Would that have anything to do with the reverse issue?


----------



## Andrew 110 (Feb 20, 2020)

I don't Know My LT155 would not drive at all Tell I fixed that switch,(I just put a zip tie around it)


----------



## C.Schoon30 (Feb 19, 2020)

Zip tie just holding the button in?


----------



## Andrew 110 (Feb 20, 2020)

It is one of the ones like a seat switch and I put a zip tie too hold it down.


----------



## C.Schoon30 (Feb 19, 2020)

It worked! I appreciate the advice


----------



## Andrew 110 (Feb 20, 2020)

Good! ( did it too all of mine on my LT155)


----------



## C.Schoon30 (Feb 19, 2020)

Sweet deal. Glad to have that issue out of the way


----------



## Erict36 (May 4, 2017)

Check ignition switch position. There are two positions: one for the headlights and one for the pto


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

With more info, I think Erict36 could be correct. The key switch may have to be backed off on click to mow in reverse. Mine is like that.


----------

